# Just moved into a new house...and the HOA was called!



## Zim (Sep 25, 2009)

We just moved a few weeks ago. I didn't think I was going to do that Halloween yard-art thing again. I figured my wife would be too stressed out. 

To my surprise, she really wanted to put the fence, tombstones, etc out.

Anyway, it was a dreary wet weekend here in north texas. I only managed to get our 80 ft of PVC pipe fencing out before rouding up the kids to get them dried off and warm again.

This morning, a rep from the HOA showed up at the door because someone called them about us errecting a wrought iron fence around our yard.

I can't imagine how anyone might think that it is a REAL fence.

Love the fence.
Hate the HOA and the busy body neighbors that have little more to do than be the neighborhood hall monitors.

Now I'm motivated to put so much crap in my yard that I hope it drives them crazy!

I may just keep it up throught he first week of November. That should keep them awake at night.

Zim


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The HOA and the neighborhood monitors can be a pain at times, but if anyone ever tries to leave a junk car up on blocks next to your house or leave trash on their property, you'll come to appreciate their role.

Other than that, take it as a compliment that your fence was so well done that someone thought it was real It also helps to get to know the neighbors - fewer problems if they see you as a friendly and good neighbor yourself.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

well spoken Roxy she is the voice of good reasoning!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So what are the HOA regs regarding Holiday displays? Is there a time you have to have things down by? Any restrictions on what you can put in the yard?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like you have a good looking fence, if someone thought it was real. Take it as a compliment. I'm guessing everything was okay once you talked to HOA person. I bet the HOA rep will look forward to seeing your decorations once they're up.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with spooky and roxy. I had a neighbor ask me one year if I was building a new fence. I laughed so hard. Mine looked like crap, so it makes me wonder what kind of people they must have thought we were. LOL Our HOA has never said anything to me, but I make sure I try to stay within certain limits, like not building walled structures in the front yard. Sorry you have busy body neighbors, but just think how stupid they are going to feel after you get your haunt erected and they realize their error. That kind of makes it worth it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats Zim! You have a realistic fence!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Zim isn't it nice to have a house. I move in last OCT and really didn't think I was going to be able to put anything up. But I have a few things that the Ex gave me, so I put them up. And this year it is a little bit better. Next year will even be better. 

Maybe you could really make them mad with putting up the Green Monster from Boston RedSox Stadium.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like to read the abbreviation HOA as "HO-ahhh". Like a true Southerner would pronounce it. As in, "I have to go see if the HOA will approve my fence."


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Get 'em, ZIM! Filthy earthlings.

Now, of course since you brought the topic up, we will now badger you to post pix of this now-infamous fence. We're like that.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

This isn't the first time I have seen this complaint. That seems like a really quick turn around for them to report you and come check it out. I assume they were okay with it when they found out it was for Halloween? 

We just bought a new house this summer. There isn't an HOA, but I am nervous about how the neighborhood will be with the props, and how well the neighbors will take it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats on the new house Zim,! But sorry to hear about your busy- body neighbors.  Maybe once they see how much the kids love it then they'll be more accepting.
I, too, live within the confines of HOA jurisdiction. ugh. But fortunately I have received nothing but positive comments.  And even if they didn't like it, I truly do not know what they could possibly do about it. Other than try to walk past my German Shepherd (who is old and cranky, like her owner) and physically remove it. Our HOA doesn't have enough $ in the treasurer's account to hire an attorney. 
So, and I ask this in all seriousness, what can they do to you?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

The problem with HOA stuff is there is no realistic stopping point or middle ground....sure car on blocks yes but like everything thing else in the world no 2 see the same thing as a eye-sore. I know lots of HOA where you are required to have the same trees because they are the ones a 10 member board has approved, and which 7 of the 10 are in some way connected to a landscaping business/group.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Funny, I am on our HOA for this very reason. I received a violation notice last year regarding my Halloween fence. Someone thought it was real. I just told them that they do not want to start with the holiday decorations, or we would not be able to have Christmas, Thanksgiving, or Easter decorations either. So after some stewing, I joined the HOA and have been a pain in their backsides ever since.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Way to go, dflowers!!!!  
I was on the HOA board for 4 years. It's all politics, at its worst. Most board members/ officers are in it for their own self- serving purposes. Sad, but true.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have an HOA and I appreciate that they do make sure the place stays nice. They are cool with decorations. I dont think an HOA could forbid that.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

creepers said:


> Way to go, dflowers!!!!
> I was on the HOA board for 4 years. It's all politics, at its worst. Most board members/ officers are in it for their own self- serving purposes. Sad, but true.


See what did I tell you best racket of this era


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I am in N. Texas, too. I just happen to be very lucky with a great HOA.

I am sincerely sick and I don't mean just any sick but really, really, really sick of the rain.

and I wish I had a cemetery fence. Maybe next year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Politics is always a front for self serving interest and implementing the secret agendas of others."- me


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

My HOA was all over me for a few years. Eventually because of all our discussions we've become friends & they are much more lax with what I do. All of my neighbors love our Halloween & Christmas Displays so their voice helps as well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure it was just a neighbor thinking a new comer hadn't read the community rules and was putting up a fence without approval (or in violation of the rules). That said if they had come over to chat with you instead of contacting the HOA, they would have realized it was just a Halloween decoration.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

As everyone else said, congrats on having such a realistic fence!

But yeah Home Owners Assoc can be a pain. Our last place was a townhouse with a HOA and the rules - when enforced - were a big pain.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Do you have pics of the "new" fence? I'd like to see what had the HOA up in arms.


----------

